# Adobe Releases Lightroom 5.6 Update



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 31, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/07/adobe-releases-lightroom-5-6-update/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/07/adobe-releases-lightroom-5-6-update/">Tweet</a></div>
<p>Adobe has released Lightroom 5.6 which includes the usual bug fixes and new lens  and camera profiles.</p>
<p><span style="color: #222222;">From Adobe:</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><b style="color: #222222;">Lightroom 5.6 Release Notes</b><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">New Camera Support in Lightroom 5.6</span></p>
<ul>
<li>Nikon D810</li>
<li>Panasonic LUMIX AG-GH4</li>
<li>Panasonic LUMIX DMC-FZ1000</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>New Lens Profile Support in Lightroom 5.6

</strong></p>
<p>Please note – the profile for the newly added Canon EF 16-35mm f/4L IS USM lens is not automatically located when applying lens profile corrections. This is a bug and we will fix it in a future release. The workaround is to:</p>
<ul>
<li>Manually select the profile and choose “Save New Lens Profile Defaults” in the Setup menu on the Profile tab. From then on, the lens should automatically select when the profile is enabled.</li>
</ul>
<p><!--more--></p>
<table class="ComparisonTable" style="color: #222222;">
<tbody>
<tr>
<td><b>Mount</b></td>
<td><b>Name</b></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Canon</td>
<td>Canon EF-S 10-18mm f/4.5-5.6 IS STM</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Canon</td>
<td>Canon EF 16-35mm f/4L IS USM</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Canon</td>
<td>Tamron 28-300mm f/3.5-6.3 Di VC PZD A010E</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Canon</td>
<td>Tamron 18-200 f/3.5-6.3 DiIII VC B011EM</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Nikon</td>
<td>Nikon 1 NIKKOR VR 70-300mm f/4.5 – 5.6</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Nikon</td>
<td>Tamon 28-300mm f/3.5-6.3 Di VC PZD A010N</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Pentax</td>
<td>Sigma 18-35mm f/1.8 DC HSM A013</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Phase One A/S</td>
<td>Schneider Kreuznach LS 40-80mm f/4.0-5.6</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Sony Alpha</td>
<td>Sigma 18-35mm f/1.8 DC HSM A013</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Sony Alpha</td>
<td>Sony 28mm f/2.8</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Sony Alpha</td>
<td>Sony 16mm f/2.8 Fisheye</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Sony Alpha</td>
<td>Sony 100mm f/2.8 MACRO</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Sony Alpha</td>
<td>Sony DT 16-105mm f/3.5-5.6</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Sony Alpha</td>
<td>Sony DT 18-200mm f/3.5-6.3</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Sony Alpha</td>
<td>Sony DT 18-250mm f/3.5-6.3</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Sony Alpha</td>
<td>Sony 70-200mm f/2.8G</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Sony Alpha</td>
<td>Sony 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 G SSM</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Sony Alpha</td>
<td>Sony 70-400mm f/4-5.6 G SSM</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Sony Alpha</td>
<td>Sony 70-400mm f/4-5.6 G SSM II</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Sony Alpha</td>
<td>Sony 135mm f/2.8 [T4.5] STF</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Sony Alpha</td>
<td>Sony 300mm f/2.8 G SSM II</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Sony E</td>
<td>Zeiss Touit 2.8/50M</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
<p><b>Bugs Corrected in Lightroom 5.6</b></p>
<ul>
<li>Collections with a custom sort order would sometimes not properly sync with Lightroom mobile.</li>
<li>Updated the “Adobe Standard” color profile for the Nikon D810. Please note that this only impacts customers who used Camera Raw 8.6 or DNG Converter 8.6 to convert NEF raw files from the D810 to DNG</li>
<li>Star ratings set in Lightroom mobile did not properly sync to Lightroom desktop. Please note that this only occurred on images that were added to Lightroom mobile from the camera roll</li>
<li>Resolved the issues causing the persistent “Syncing … images” state that some of our customers have reported.”</li>
<li>Star ratings would sometimes not sync from Lightroom desktop to Lightroom mobile. Please note that this only occurred when attempting to sync a Collection that contained more than 100 photos that already contained star ratings.</li>
<li>Added information to the “System Info” dialogue to help designate if the customer installed Lightroom from the Creative Cloud.</li>
<li>Unable to open sRaw files from the Nikon D810. Please note that this only impacted customers that converted D810 sRaw files to DNG in either Camera Raw 8.6 RC or DNG Converter 8.6 RC.</li>
<li>Images with invalid GPS coordinates would not properly sync with Lightroom mobile</li>
<li>Lightroom occasionally crashed when changing image selection on Windows. Please note that this only occurred on the Windows platform.</li>
<li>JPEG files exported from Lightroom would not open or be available to edit within Canon Digital Photo Professional application software.</li>
<li>Lightroom would run in reduced functionality mode when it should not.</li>
</ul>
<p><b>Download</b>

Adobe Lightroom 5.6 Update: <a style="font-weight: bold; color: #003399;" href="http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=5822" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">Macintosh</a> | <a style="font-weight: bold; color: #003399;" href="http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=5823" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">Windows</a></p>
```


----------



## Click (Jul 31, 2014)

Update done. Thanks for the info.


----------



## dpc (Jul 31, 2014)

I've done the update. When I go to "Lens Corrections - Enable Profile Corrections" and choose Canon, something weird happens. The new 16-35mm f/4 isn't listed and neither is the 2.8 version although a number of other lenses are (i.e.: 17-40mm). For Make we have Canon, of course. For Model we have 6.1-30.5mm f/2.8-4.5 and for Profile we have Canon Powershot G10. There is no 16-35mm lens to choose from, so I'm not sure how to do the workaround the article suggests. Any help here?


----------



## muchakucha (Aug 1, 2014)

dpc said:


> I've done the update. When I go to "Lens Corrections - Enable Profile Corrections" and choose Canon, something weird happens. The new 16-35mm f/4 isn't listed and neither is the 2.8 version although a number of other lenses are (i.e.: 17-40mm). For Make we have Canon, of course. For Model we have 6.1-30.5mm f/2.8-4.5 and for Profile we have Canon Powershot G10. There is no 16-35mm lens to choose from, so I'm not sure how to do the workaround the article suggests. Any help here?



You might want to to uninstall and reinstall. I just ran the update and I see 3 different 16-35 profiles 4 down from the top of the canon profiles. The F4 IS, 2.8 II, and 2.8 I.


----------



## dpc (Aug 1, 2014)

muchakucha said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > I've done the update. When I go to "Lens Corrections - Enable Profile Corrections" and choose Canon, something weird happens. The new 16-35mm f/4 isn't listed and neither is the 2.8 version although a number of other lenses are (i.e.: 17-40mm). For Make we have Canon, of course. For Model we have 6.1-30.5mm f/2.8-4.5 and for Profile we have Canon Powershot G10. There is no 16-35mm lens to choose from, so I'm not sure how to do the workaround the article suggests. Any help here?
> ...




Thanks for the suggestion. I tried LR several times this morning and each time I encountered the issue. I walked away for several hours, tried it again and it worked! I didn't do anything differently. Software gremlins, I guess. Anyway, it's working properly now. Thanks again.


----------

